# 3



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After being promised it for over 6 months, the adverts have finally started appearing on TV and the website has finally now been launched, but i cant find out what the hell the specifics will be???

Is it going to be a new network?
Is it going to be an add on for your existing network?

Anybody any insider info?

AFAIK its to do with 3G from hutchison :-/

www.three.co.uk


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

As far as I know, yeah it's a new network from Hutchinson. They sold Orange to France Telecom to finance their investment in 3G.

Could mean that coverage is well iffy for a while though!

Can't imagine Tariff's will be too cheap to begin with.

Damian


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

I thought I read somewhere that for the normal voice and mms services they were using the O2 network, and then their own UMTS network for the new video bits etc (which is still expanding).
The Â£60 per month tariff offers good value for money as there is no much included (1000 free voice minutes to start).
Not too sure on the handsets though, most only have standby of a couple of days and talktime of a few hours !!! or an hour of video !!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Vek,

We work with them and it is a new network: they are going their own way on this, hence why they bidded so high for the 3G license.

They have already fitted out some 50+ retail stores across the UK - for corporate and domestic users and have enlisted a few of the manufacturers (NEC I believe is from from memory?) to make handsets excl. for 3.

All the wireless operators will now have to play catch up: it will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is the 3rd generation of mobile communications that Hutchison will own. It will allow a lot more throughput of data than the current GPRS standard and will be capable to support Real time video sessions and a lot more bandwidth hungry applications.

But it is not launched yet and expect limited coverage initially. Prices will be high too.

I guess your 6100 will be obsolete next month and you will need to replace it with a new one soon! 



> I thought I read somewhere that for the normal voice and mms services they were using the O2 network, and then their own UMTS network for the new video bits etc (which is still expanding).


This is quite possible as 3 has one 3G network and nothing else.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can you still use it to phone people, or do you just become like the arseholes in the adverts ? :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

James,

I haven't seen the ads...but yes...you will be able to initiate phone calls like you do now.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

As Stu says it is going to be a new network. The biggest roaming partner is o2 so that when you go out of coverage for 3 then o2 takes over the GSM/GPRS side of things. It is expected that all networks will work together to support cross network video calling. They are currently the only provider that can support video calls and this is currently live (I think it is only their staff that have it so far). NEC do currently provide phones for 3.

I also heard that they will sell via the Phones4U stores so they will hit the market very quickly. It is expected that their coverage will reach as far as Scotland  around the middle of this year.

From memory, the phones were about 400 quid and the monthly contract costs were being pitched at 60 quid or 100 quid.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Although 3 use O2 as a roaming partner, there is no handover between the networks. Hence a 3g call will drop if you reach the edge of coverage. Nice!!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Can you still use it to phone people, or do you just become like the arseholes in the adverts ? :


See what you can do with picture messaging.
What? You can send a bloody picture. Big deal you patronising ******s.

I hate those ads. But not as much as those stupid reef ones.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It ain't ready yet. H3G wanted to rebrand 3 for their 3G proprietary system on launched on 03/03/03, 'cos the marketing people insisted. Pathetic.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Hi, you can also get good info on http://www.thecarphonewarehouse.co.uk.
They also do a 'pay-as-you-go' and the calls are cheaper than some current charges.
My Orange contract for example charges 40p for one photo message - 3 charge 50p per minute for video messaging on the 'pay-as-you-go'.
Dunno about paying Â£400 for a phone on a new network though!
Wendi


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well 3 was launched the 3rd of March as it was on the BBC web site too.

But again...don't expect much coverage or much more than videoconferencing. But agains it is early days...it will get better and better!

In a few years we will all wonder how we could live are live with the current technology!


----------

